# Would you medicate? Advice re: Methimazole?



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

I am hyper - not Graves and have been for about two years.

Here's my history according to the labs (six draws over two years and nothing is really changing draw to draw)-

TSH has fluctuated between .004 and .0006 (.5-5.0)
Free T4 and T3 range between normal and high end of normal.
TPO and Antithyroglobulin ABs are in the mid 100s.
No detected TSI antibodies.
I had a normal uptake scan (I think I remember it being 18%) and my ultrasound showed homogeneous enlargement.

I am exhausted all the time, but still function. Lately I've noticed it getting worse, and I've noticed exercise induced fatigue for the first time. My hands have the slightest tremor.
I am on metaprolol, which is keeping my heartbeat low and my bp normal. (Both were alarmingly high when I was diagnosed hyper.) I think it also helps keep me a little calmer, not so panicky feeling.
Since being diagnosed (blame the beta blocker or the disease?) I've gained weight like crazy. I'm 5'4 and used to be 120, weighed in at 138 this morning.

Overall, I'm doing *ok* but would love to feel better.

My doc just prescribed me 15mg of methimazole but for some reason I am terrified to take it. I think it's going to increase my hypo-ish symptoms, make me more sluggish and tired. I'm worried I'm not bad enough to need it and it will do more harm than good. Is that silly?
Can anyone convince me I'm either right or crazy? I usually am a "good patient" but for some reason this med is scaring me. It's been sitting on my counter for four days as I've tried to convince myself to take it.

I could really use a sounding board! (Or maybe a swift kick in the pants?)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kdsjen said:


> I am hyper - not Graves and have been for about two years.
> 
> Here's my history according to the labs (six draws over two years and nothing is really changing draw to draw)-
> 
> ...


I am not sure how to answer your question because I personally was horribly sick on antithyroid med and that is why I threw in the towel re getting RAI.

The thing to consider here also is if your "numbers" are not just right, you won't lose weight whether you are hyper or hypo. It works both ways. It's a rough decision to make and I am sorry I can't be of much help.

The only caveat is that being too hyper causes heart damage and a lot of other permanent problems with our bodies; even thyroid storm which is life-threatening.

So, think long and hard about all this.


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks - that's kind of what I'm worried about... that the drug will make me feel worse than I currently do. 
I keep seeing that hypo people feel better with their TSH slightly suppressed... I guess I wonder if that's what I have going on. A suppressed TSH that I don't really need to mess with!
You're right about the hyper side effects, however since my FT3/4 is actually pretty normal, is it correct that I don't really have a huge excess of circulating thyroid hormone? Or am I just wired to need less so that being normal is high for me?
I still haven't taken the methimazole. I'm such a worry wart. Maybe I'll seek a second opinion.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Goodness, I am so sorry for how you feel, and about your decision. My only input, and it is only my opinion, is being untreated may cause other things to go on. Take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kdsjen said:


> Thanks - that's kind of what I'm worried about... that the drug will make me feel worse than I currently do.
> I keep seeing that hypo people feel better with their TSH slightly suppressed... I guess I wonder if that's what I have going on. A suppressed TSH that I don't really need to mess with!
> You're right about the hyper side effects, however since my FT3/4 is actually pretty normal, is it correct that I don't really have a huge excess of circulating thyroid hormone? Or am I just wired to need less so that being normal is high for me?
> I still haven't taken the methimazole. I'm such a worry wart. Maybe I'll seek a second opinion.


I have read a few articles referring to the fact that many of us are wired differently and some folks are just plain hyper. BUT.........................and it's a big but, I don't think that they have the binding, stimulating and blocking antibodies and immunoglobulins that are present in autoimmune hyperthyroid.

"If" you do have these antibodies and immunoglobuins, they are what is making your numbers look good and you can still be having damage to your system.


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

Ah gotcha. That makes sense... I think. You're saying the FT3/4 numbers may be skewed by the action of the antibodies? That does make better sense. 
Still haven't made my decision but that does clear up that question.
Thanks - these boards are really great.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kdsjen said:


> Ah gotcha. That makes sense... I think. You're saying the FT3/4 numbers may be skewed by the action of the antibodies? That does make better sense.
> Still haven't made my decision but that does clear up that question.
> Thanks - these boards are really great.


Yes; the antibodies and immunoglobulins attack the receptor sites.

I just love it when someone "gets it!" TD obviously has not slowed down the brain cells. LOL!


----------

